# Shop down IIII - does it ever end...



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Shop down IIII*
does it ever end…

Shop down III http://lumberjocks.com/topics/54543

Ok, I am at this moment close to explosion, so I should not make a post…
Today I got a mail, that they cant put the floor we have agreed due to moisture in the concrete.
They have had all doors open even it's winter, this while a de moisture machine have been running for no reason and the heaters have been running full speed for the birds…

So agreed was next Friday the 20, now they talk of 8 weeks delay worst case.
No matter what I cant get my tools from the storage before next year.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I'm trying to stay positive and make a compromise tomorrow, now I better just watch some TV and drink a scotch.









Workshop…
Still some way.









Did not help to turn around.









Bathroom now with tiles.
This is wonderful news.









Lightens up the room.









Kitchen self level floor is in place, so things can happen fast.









Looks fine yes.









Backroom also ready for floor.









Smiles.

The good news is I will get a white oiled ash floor instead of the darker oiled oak.
Always look on the bright sides of life - tralalalala…

10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 and counting.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thats the good thing about the universe mads

there is always something …...

that scotch sounds good
even after 19 years
i still remember


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I hear you. I would be just as anxious!!!!!!!!What floor will the put in due the moisture in the concrete??

I hope you are not paying the utility bills on that. It cost a lot to heat the trees and the outside!!

Best wishes , my friend. Scotch sound good or Crown Royal on the rocks!!..............Jim


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

in six months , these delays won't seem like much. you'll be creating something by then…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Patience my dear friend. Soon this will all be but a bad dream.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

It will taste sweeter my Friend

Jamie


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...The good news is I will get a white oiled ash floor instead of the darker oiled oak…."*

As Austin Powers would say… "Oh yeah baby!"


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well it would be much better for you to pop a cork off of a bottle then for you to pop a cork…which is what i might have done…dang, well if you have not learner patience up till now, i guess you will now…))


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's frustrating but I'm sure the wait will be worth it. The shots you posted already show how nice the future will look! hang on in there.
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I know how you feel Mads. That is a real shame. On the bright side the scotch might be a good substitute since it is the season to be jolly.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Scotch will help. Hang in there.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Take it as is comes and the move in will happen soon ,enjoy your time in between ,after all is Christmas time and lots to enjoy .
Make some preparations and plans for new projects and enjoy LJ .
We all feel for you !
Stay healthy and well and have a good holiday in the mean time .


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you all, your words, they bring back the smile and to keep the head up.
Just spend a long day finding an alternative and did!
Found a massive floor that are mounted on braces and so can be put on a moisture barrier.
The contractor have agreed and we van get it delivered he says.
This should mean we are back on schedule.
So yes magic do happen, when we just make it.
Cheers and a wonderful weekend to all of you.
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

"It's always something", is what a friend o mine always says.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Oopps….wrong thread!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Red, lol, that's a message. 
Roger, no doubt, even noting must be something. ;-)
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Doh…..Sorry mads. Meant to post that on Stef's shop forum…..then I was gonna comment on your forum. Sigh. But I'm glad you got a laugh out of it.

Bummer about the delays. I just got done posting some blogs about revamping my shop. I used ridiculous terms like, "delayed gratification." Hang in there brother. Maybe go rust huntin or find some new lumber sources. That's all I got.

Or you could "go out on the skidooos and drink five million thousand gallons of whiskey…"


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I feel for you Mads. That new ash floor will be gorgeous. Shave will approve. Keep dreaming and smiling!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smile Red, now I get it.





































Instead of the whiskey and since I can't now play with the wood - then I just spend the night in the woods…
Close to freezing now, but hot coffee and a splash of whiskey in it and then up in the hammock into the sleeping bag, this is life when it's the best.

CFrye, thanks, I cant stop. ;-)

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mads, nice campsite. We spend time on the coast of Maine every year, this is the sunset at our campsite.








No cell phone, no computer. Just good beer, food and friends. Hang in there your doing the right kind of therapy!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

31 year old Ballentine's !!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Beautiful spot old fart, that's really amazing.
Just 1 hour ago I got a message that I should get the keys on Friday any way!
Jimbo, that's a wonderful plan!
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad for you Mads. Just sit for a few moments and soak up the good vibes of your new home.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mads - it will be glorious when you are done. It looks really nice without the floors.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

... and the paint fumes. LOL.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smiles guys, you are wonderful.
Yes I think also it's going to be really wonderful, so I just have to do a good job setting up in the new year.
The new is that they think they will be ready this Friday, since I helped them find a massive floor that can be laid 'swimming' so I am really exited if this will be true.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Getting closer….
Now floors all over and I love them.
They will bring light and warmth into the shop.


















Kitchen back in.









Even the façade got painted so the graffiti are gone and now a graffiti company will come once a week and clean it.

Ohhh yes we are getting closer to Christmas.
Tomorrow they say they will be done.
Smiles.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Good luck Mads. No snow but a new shop, great.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

That looks great Mads, so many possibilities. A great Christmas present!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Maybe it has to happen in little bits and pieces so you can savor each part. Beautiful floor Mads!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Madts you are right, the snow melted again here… But the shop is as close as it gets.
Karen, guess it's hard to wish for more. My daughter and I celebrated Christmas tonight since she is with her mother this year, so my Christmas evening was today and I sit here with a smile after a fine evening. 
Candy, I am full of patience and will be with a friend and his family in a holyday house over Christmas, so at the end its all fine and sometimes we are more happy for what does not come easy.
A wonderful Christmas to you all.
The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

the shop is looking so grand…i hope you dont have to pay more for an updated shop, and i cant wait to see the bench back in and the tools out, the wood stove with a warm fire, and new magic in the air…Merry Christmas mads, and hey, watch that bike…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mafe, how long has this project been going on? Seems forever.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

DKV, Feels like forever! 
But 'only' three months actually and hopefully I will be completely up and running again by the end of January, so it will be four months in total. 
Grizz, it's a total of 700 square feet, but that's also kitchen and bathroom, for me that's BIG, my last shop was app. 150 (only shop). 
The rent will stay the same. ;-)
My stuff are in storage and I can't get it before start January, but hope to go and drink a beer and just enjoy a good fire in the stove before.
Merry Christmas!
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh… so… close!

Just about there, Mads. It will be all the more sweet when the space is finally yours. Oh, and the camp out looks outstanding too.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh mads, here is what ya need to do, get the camping hammock out and set it up in the shop for an overnighter, enjoy that fire and dream of days to come, when tools are molding the wood to your desire, and do it all by a nice warm fire, sip some suds as it goes down cool, and maybe even dream of making a new tool, yes the days to come will bring back a smile, and you can ride your bike down the brand new miles, to a brand new shop…


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mads - It is looking really nice. It will be a joy to work there.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
I was by this evening - noting had happen…
Then I got a letter from the contractor, that had promised it all ready today at he latest - that guys were on holy day until the end of week two…
Ok, I will think of this after Christmas.
Now its tie for smiles.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr will have to wait.

And yes, it is going to be great, so I just have to be patient, before I become one.

I am going to put up the hammock Grizz.

No doubt, its going to be more than wonderful.

Merry Chistmas,
Mads


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dolly says "Keep smiling Mads!"


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

What a lovely smile Candy.
Did you make her?
She's wonderful.
Merry Christmas,
Mads


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Glad you lilke her Mads. She posed for me in a store in Eureka Springs, Arkansas. Don't know who made her. Merry Christmas!


----------

